# heading to IRI



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

If ur planning on coming down stop and say hi! Ill have on a blue sweatshirt


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

good luck.i will be there next weekend.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Remember to cast to the bridge pilon during slack tide with some green crabs during slack tide. That's when you will catch the 5lb plus monster togs. Upgrade one hook size higher.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

kmw21230 said:


> If ur planning on coming down stop and say hi! Ill have on a blue sweatshirt


Go get em K! Take some pics too and report back .


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*ok*

Thanks for the tip! I'm only using lures today, so no togs for me! So far no blues have been caught. 




KT_UMCP said:


> Remember to cast to the bridge pilon during slack tide with some green crabs during slack tide. That's when you will catch the 5lb plus monster togs. Upgrade one hook size higher.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Blues*

man you must really like catching those ole nasty blues .....


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Find a fish that fights harder! LOL!


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

try the jetty behind the cottages,good togging there too.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

kmw21230 said:


> Find a fish that fights harder! LOL!


Tog! Pound for pound, strongest gourmet fish out there!


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Yo KMW,

Right there with you on the blues, brother.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

e-mag said:


> try the jetty behind the cottages,good togging there too.


i've lost lots of rigs there... e-mag is right, IRI is just not the bridge area. drive around you will be surprised.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Skunk is on my back!!! 1 blue all day!!! This has got to be my first skunk at IRI


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*skunk*

You lost me .... you were going after blues and caught one ...... not a killer day but you still got slimed


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*what were you throwing .....*

I can hear the sand calling your name ....... :fishing:

I have to get a striper off the sand this fall .... maybe we can hook up then .... I have a plan


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

blues dont fight hard


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

hopkins spoons... Croc Spoons aka Blue fish Crack... Windcheaters... 1 fish at IRI is a skunk in my book... I have seen that place on fire, and even on a average day i experct 5-6 fish...



surfchunker said:


> I can hear the sand calling your name ....... :fishing:
> 
> I have to get a striper off the sand this fall .... maybe we can hook up then .... I have a plan


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

a 4-6lb blue will fight harder than most fish twice that size...



EugeneChoe said:


> blues dont fight hard


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

kmw, i think 12" tog fight harder than 18" blue.  and tog taste much better.


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

i love catching blues and they fight well but the tog fought much better and much better to eat imho.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

i have never gone tog fishing so I can't speak on how well they fight... All I know is those blues are some nasty Fu$#ers.... I love using light tackle on those nasty buggers....


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Blues Vs Togs*

when blues are around they are easy to catch cause they are just mean and will Hit/Eat about anything .... Some people like to eat them but I've not really had one I liked yet .... they are nasty little buggers for sure ..... But I'd say even a SM bass fights harder than a blue ... they have a tail kinda like a tog and don't give up either ... 

Toggin is pretty much live bait at your feet kinda fishing but pull like freight trains ... and suspose to be realy tastey .... gonna try a couple fillets of mine soon .... 

lots of different fish out there to catch ... :fishing: and I like to catch them all 

but If slingin metal is your thing ... Tear 'em up Little Bro .....


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Your the Tiger Woods of what???


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

KT_UMCP said:


> Your the Tiger Woods of what???


THe crap house...


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Tossing metel is new to me.. I'm a bait man.... Just trying to learn something new...



surfchunker said:


> when blues are around they are easy to catch cause they are just mean and will Hit/Eat about anything .... Some people like to eat them but I've not really had one I liked yet .... they are nasty little buggers for sure ..... But I'd say even a SM bass fights harder than a blue ... they have a tail kinda like a tog and don't give up either ...
> 
> Toggin is pretty much live bait at your feet kinda fishing but pull like freight trains ... and suspose to be realy tastey .... gonna try a couple fillets of mine soon ....
> 
> ...


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I thought you didn't have internet access in whatever small town you're ruining,,,(NC Bound by VA). Don't worry my little friend... When the cows come to town I will be the first one there to welcome them... I might even send you (Gary Coleman)a pix!




Huntsman said:


> THe crap house...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

kmw21230 said:


> ... When the cows come to town I will be the first one there to welcome them... I might even send you (Gary Coleman)a pix!


What you be talkin' bout Willis ? 

Don't even listen to them Blue Haters out there. They are great fighters and is one of the few fish caught in this area that will jump out of the water for you.

Blues taste AWESOME. Different fish aren't supoosed to taste the same ... variety is the spice of life so they say.

I too need to get me a tog as I have never fished for them (yet).

good luck out there if you are still fishing!


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*The Fight*

BLUEFISH, is by far 1 of the best fighting fish! Small 1s on surf gear no! Big ones in the 8 to 15 lb range what a battle! Tell me who here has landed a 15lb plus bluefish from the beach? If you have then you should know it was a battle of a lifetime!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

kmw21230 said:


> I thought you didn't have internet access in whatever small town you're ruining,,,(NC Bound by VA). Don't worry my little friend... When the cows come to town I will be the first one there to welcome them... I might even send you (Gary Coleman)a pix!


LOL..Re-run.. I thought you would've had a better comeback...but what the hay...

I hope you finally pull in another cow nose ray for the year so you can feel good about yourself...so how many did you land besides for that one little pic you had shown earlier... probably just one..but it's all gravy we all had to start somewhere...even tiger woods started in the hole..

Next time you go to IRI get some corkers and fish for some of the cows that frequent the inlet and you may have some success, even if it is you..

But I tell ya this ya betta have one on the books by the time I make my next appearance in AI because I will have pics to post .... hehehehehehe...


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

How about this.. Before the Fall run is over let's meet down there... Maybe we can put a wager on the first keeper caught... :beer: Make sure you bring the little dog of yours.... My dog may get hungry... LOL Of course this is all in good fun... You have a Strong following (Fishing Groupies....) on this board and I dont want any hate mail!!!! LMAO.....


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

kmw21230 said:


> How about this.. Before the Fall run is over let's meet down there... Maybe we can put a wager on the first keeper caught... :beer: Make sure you bring the little dog of yours.... My dog may get hungry... LOL Of course this is all in good fun... You have a Strong following (Fishing Groupies....) on this board and I dont want any hate mail!!!! LMAO.....


LOL...a good thing you have a day job... but ensure you remember this "It ain't the size of the dog in the fight but the size of the fight in the dog", so if you don't want your mongrel grinded up into hush puppies then ya betta keep her at home..

It's all gravy, we still haven't had a chance to fish together and I'm sure it'll be a fun time. Wish I could've made it to Pete's little shin dig @ PLO, seems like u fellas had a blast. Tuna and I made it an annual event to hit IRI for the blue run and for the most part we were quite successful and all landed on light tackle. The best going were white/chartreuse bucktails w/ a yellow or white trailer worm... or also a 4" glow mullet w/ a charty tail...


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

ok.... Well you make sure to count me in...





Huntsman said:


> LOL...a good thing you have a day job... but ensure you remember this "It ain't the size of the dog in the fight but the size of the fight in the dog", so if you don't want your mongrel grinded up into hush puppies then ya betta keep her at home..
> 
> It's all gravy, we still haven't had a chance to fish together and I'm sure it'll be a fun time. Wish I could've made it to Pete's little shin dig @ PLO, seems like u fellas had a blast. Tuna and I made it an annual event to hit IRI for the blue run and for the most part we were quite successful and all landed on light tackle. The best going were white/chartreuse bucktails w/ a yellow or white trailer worm... or also a 4" glow mullet w/ a charty tail...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Sorry to hear about that skunk. You can put your head on FnC's shoulder, swap stories, and cry together.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

fishbait said:


> Tog! Pound for pound, strongest gourmet fish out there!


Tuna > tog u can muscle a tog in with drags lock down

Ive had tuna peel off 80lb mono with penn 80's locked down


And dont forget about yellowtail also


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*i will be back next week!!!*

I will get that skunked off my back







fishbait said:


> Sorry to hear about that skunk. You can put your head on FnC's shoulder, swap stories, and cry together.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Drummies*

they are still catching drums on AI ... when you gonna quit messin around and go for some reel fish ...... J/K .......

where you fishing at this weekend


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

3r's will get my attention for about 3 hours! My wife is going back to the outlets! Coach is have a sale and all their hags are half price! So while she's spending daddy's money I'll get in a couple hours fishing! 

Oct 18-19 will be my next real trip! Either AI or Virgina Beach!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*not for me*

My wife's daughter is getting married the 20th ... man I could almost make a quick run to KN or somewhere .... I'm on Vacation again the all next week


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

kmw21230 said:


> a 4-6lb blue will fight harder than most fish twice that size...


ummm.... puh-sike


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Newbie question alert ............

Someone please explain what/where these places are:

IRI.
3R's.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

*what/where*

Hi Hannibal
IRI = Indian River Inlet/Jetty fishing area
3Rs = 3Rs road/surf fishing area
Both are in the Delaware Seashore State Park System along route 1 just below Rehobeth and above Fenwick in Lower Slower Deleware (LSD)


----------

